# Boxelder Bugs



## Guest (Mar 28, 2004)

I know these insects along with fireflies are usually lethal when fed to Bearded Dragons, Chameleons, etc. But dart frogs consume toxic prey in the wild. I am bringing this up because they are infesting our house. We have literally thousands climbing all over our siding. I have seen the occasional boxelder bug or firefly get in with a field sweeping and my frogs ate them with no problem. I am just wondering what everyone thinks on this issue of feeding toxic bugs.


----------



## Spar (Mar 27, 2004)

If they are around your house you run the risk of introducing insecticides into your frogs from the insects.

And you may want to research where the toxins come from in these insects! The "toxic" ants that the frogs eat in the wild are really from the plants that they eat. This may not be necessariyl true with lightning bugs, etc.

Better safe than sorry.


----------

